# Things to do and see in December



## Jackdaw1 (Jun 21, 2015)

My wife and I have recently bought a holiday villa near Guia and in mid-December we'll be spending our first winter week there. Can anyone recommend things to do and see during the week (from 12Dec)? We're in our 50s. Hoping someone can help:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Quite a good listing in the English newspaper The Portugal News : Online Issue 
Monthly events list from the Tourist Authority - pick up a copy at the Airport on your way through
Local Papers like Regiao Sul have further listings (in Portuguese)


----------

